
Scientists Discovered Serious Problems With [Soylent] Everyone's Talking About - ph0rque
http://www.policymic.com/articles/90261/scientists-discover-possible-long-term-consequences-of-soylent
======
Yanie
What they actually discovered is that not chewing is bad for mice.

~~~
protester
In fact, not even that, they discovered that something bad might be tied to
not chewing. They didn't test Soylent, they tested some powdered food vs
pellet food.

Soylent should start delivering their packs with some chewing gum, just to
make fun of these morons (the article's authors, not the scientists).

------
nazgulnarsil
If you want to chew your nutritionally complete food try mealsquares.

